# Built in Bluetooth and Wi-Fi capability on new TIVO DVR's



## sequelny

TIVO is currently marketing it's NEW Premiere XL line. I think given the levels of technology consumers are used to, not including built in BLUETOOTH and WIFI is a major oversight on the part of TIVO.

I am curious as to the design/cost/marketing considerations that went into this decision.

Any thoughts?


----------



## bkdtv

Broadcom now offers high-performance, dual-band 802.11n-on-a-chip solutions (PDF) for under $10. This is the solution used in the Roku HD XR.

The Premiere was originally intended for release in late 2009. Based on TiVo's component selection, the product was designed in the first half of 2009. Broadcom's 802.11n-on-a-chip solutions weren't available at the time. Wireless 802.11g likely did not provide the desired level of network performance.


----------



## mikeyts

I never use wireless networking with stationary devices, so if having it on the BOM adds $1 to the retail price of a product, I resent it.

What would be the application of Bluetooth?


----------



## deandashl

mikeyts said:


> I never use wireless networking with stationary devices, so if having it on the BOM adds $1 to the retail price of a product, I resent it.
> 
> What would be the application of Bluetooth?


The new remote coming soon is bluetooth.

By the way, why did TiVo go Bluetooth and IR? Why not RF and IR like everyone else? Does anyone else use Bluetooth for a remote? Doesn't the PS3? Do any universal remotes do Bluetooth?


----------



## mikeyts

So, the new TiVo _does_ have a Bluetooth receiver, just not built-in WiFi. Given the thumbboard, there are so many codes on that remote that it might have been difficult to do with IR. Also, holding the remote such that an IR emitter is always pointed at the TiVo while you use the thumbboard might be challenging.

The PS3 remote is Bluetooth with no IR receiver--very annoying to many PS3 owners who use universal remotes. Logitech introduced their Harmony® Adapter for PLAYSTATION®3 and solved the problem for me. The adapter is connected to nothing other than power; it receives IR commands and translates them into Bluetooth commands. (Before the Logitech solution there were many tiny little companies selling stuff, some of it in some ways superior, but I trust Logitech).


----------



## FrodoB

mikeyts said:


> So, the new TiVo _does_ have a Bluetooth receiver, just not built-in WiFi.


Nope. The remote will come with a USB Bluetooth dongle.

(On a side note, I still use one of the Schmartz PS3IR-PROs. They worked perfectly long before Logitech entered the market.)


----------



## mikeyts

FrodoB said:


> (On a side note, I still use one of the Schmartz PS3IR-PROs. They worked perfectly long before Logitech entered the market.)


I did note that there were solutions out before the Logitech in the last line of my post. I checked out all of them as they came along, and as I said, some of them have superior features, like the ability to sense whether the PS3 is on or not through a USB connection (and not send it any commands while it's off or send commands to turn it on if it already is) and the ability to have their firmware updated. All of those were a lot more expensive than the Logitech and/or required that you tear up a PS3 remote--not very enticing for me personally .


----------

